# Can anyone help me identify this rather large Atlas Lathe



## Learning Curve (Mar 23, 2017)

It is a Model 111  #1-9355    I believe it to be a Clausing made machine but can't seem to find much about them at all.   And I also see parts are not exactly popping off the walls for this.  It runs fantastic on an old Craftsman 1HP motor.  Oddly enough, even with the enlarged overall size in comparison to the old 1939 Model 12 x 24 Atlas I have, this lathe seems to have the same small Spindle Shaft Drive Gear Pulley and Timkin Bearing set up.  I found that odd...?    This thing is gigantic in proportion and weight to the normal Atlas machines I am used to seeing.  I know I moved it myself  !   Can anyone help me date this?  Going to want a Center Rest...?  etc. Manual, Parts Lists.. etc. etc.  I am guessing I will be making many of my parts for this before I am done...


----------



## Learning Curve (Mar 23, 2017)

Here's a size comparison to the Atlas 12 x 24 I've been learning on and am going to take apart and repaint soon.


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 23, 2017)

Learning Curve said:


> View attachment 229549
> 
> 
> It is a Model 111  #1-9355    I believe it to be a Clausing made machine but can't seem to find much about them at all.   And I also see parts are not exactly popping off the walls for this.  It runs fantastic on an old Craftsman 1HP motor.  Oddly enough, even with the enlarged overall size in comparison to the old 1939 Model 12 x 24 Atlas I have, this lathe seems to have the same small Spindle Shaft Drive Gear Pulley and Timkin Bearing set up.  I found that odd...?    This thing is gigantic in proportion and weight to the normal Atlas machines I am used to seeing.  I know I moved it myself  !   Can anyone help me date this?  Going to want a Center Rest...?  etc. Manual, Parts Lists.. etc. etc.  I am guessing I will be making many of my parts for this before I am done...


Sure looks like this one:





http://www.lathes.co.uk/clausing/img35.gif
http://www.lathes.co.uk/clausing/page6.html


----------



## Learning Curve (Mar 24, 2017)

Wow that's it exactly...!   thank You Sir..!  And there's the center rest I am looking for right there...   The machine scares me a bit as it seems so big (to me anyway) I am always scared if I throw the wrong lever I will really do damage...
 Thanks for the links.  I notice No One ever mentions the 111 Model....   It is the 100 and they even describe the late War era change to the steel level rather than the rod and black handle above the gear box.  But no mention of the model 111..


----------



## Learning Curve (Mar 24, 2017)

Well, since there is only minor interest in this thread or lathe as this must have been a topic covered to many times... I will just let it peter out... But hopefully what little Info I did find will be help someone else in the future with one of these lathes. 
     According to the guys who built this lathe the Model 111 was part of a series done during and just after the war and numbers like 101 1012 103 104 105.. and my 111 we based on the bed length..  Mine was a 36" and that is verified.  I was built in 1950.   
  I found a good toll free number for the headquarters..;   Clausing Service Center in Kalamazoo. 800-323-0972.    Very helpful and they do have manuals for me and parts lists and some parts still available for this Lathe... (Although I am sure they are quite pricey)

I also have to make the observation here that the Spindle Shaft is 13" and not the same as my smaller Atlas Lathe @ 11"  But The Bore is identical @ 25/32......  Even though this Clausing Lathe is gigantic in comparison to the earlier Atlas Lathe.  Also for some reason the Drive Gear is only 3/4 of an inch wide...  Far smaller and less heavy duty than the smaller Atlas I have as well as that one has 1" wide teeth.  Both have that Zmac or whatever I am supposed to call that composite metal material.

I runs perfectly and is even extremely quiet, so I hope to be getting used to it and making room by letting the Old Atlas Go to a new owner. 

In case anyone is reading this thread, is there any other source for parts for these out there?   I am really new and I would suppose there are some places that specialise in vintage machine parts who can help...  I need a Center Rest to begin with for sure, as Sadly the bed is more like a South Bend with the big V rails so none of the parts I have for the Atlas will work...  Does anyone have a Steady Rest they'd part with that will fit this Bed...?


----------



## tweinke (Mar 24, 2017)

That must be a fairly rare lathe or I would think more guys would have responded.


----------



## Learning Curve (Mar 24, 2017)

tweinke said:


> That must be a fairly rare lathe or I would think more guys would have responded.


Yes I thought I'd move over to the "Clausing" threads now that I see there is one specifically for this machine...  The general info I was wondering about on parts and etc. is a universal question. but I'll try again over there.


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 24, 2017)

"Zamak"  That is a marketing name for pot metal, mostly zinc.  Some of those gears become weaker with age, and they were not overly robust when new.  Take care of them and treat them carefully.


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 2, 2017)

Yes I just saw (what I believe was) a 111 for sale and they are kinda rare.  I think yours would be called a MK3; the one I saw had a different gearbox and was probably a MK2.  I was pestering the owner for more info but I guess it sold.  Yours looks much more complete than the one I saw.  Nice heavy and capable machine.  The pictures are revealing in showing just how much difference you can have between two lathes of the same swing- the Clausing is much more robust and the castings are thicker.
Mark S.
ps check out the post "can anyone id this Clausing" in the Clausing-Colchester & Bantam forum to see the earlier MK2  version.  You definitely got the nicer one.


----------



## rock_breaker (Apr 3, 2017)

I inherited what I think is a Clausing 100 MK III. Your machine is nearly identical, the difference is the lever used to change from cross feed - neutral - longitudinal feed. Mine has just a pull out knob  for this function. No doubt yours is larger.

The lever on top operates a clutch assembly mounted on the intermediate power shaft. It lets you disengage the spindle rotation but leave the motor running. There are 2 lubrication points that are not really obvious. One is a screw in the center pulley on the spindle shaft - oil in there lubricates the bushings the three step pulley that runs when using the back gears. The other is to the left of the quick change gear box (threading gear selector)  that lubricates the shaft supplying power to the QCGB. I also squirt some oil on the gears between the spindle shaft and the QCGB. 

Two things I don't like are the small diameter bore in the spindle and the small diameter indexing wheels used to control depth of cut etc. I use a long board like part of a lath when I am trying to make small adjustments. Working between centers is a solution for the small bore.  

Most of what I know about lathes was learned on my 100 MK III. IMO these are exceptionally well made machines. No doubt others feel strongly about their machines but I would really like to have another one of these if I had the room.

Bob Korves left 2 websites under the picture that will give you a lot of good information.

Have a good day

Ray


----------



## WEL0058 (May 17, 2017)

LC,

You have a great looking Clausing 100 mk 3 lathe with the quick change gearbox and dual-speed pulley.  

Can you upload a photo of the label on your tail stock?  

I have my Dad's Clausing 100 mk3 standard lathe which he purchased in the early 1970's.  It does not have the  QCGB.  At the right side end of the bed, there should be a four digit stamped number which is the serial number.    My lathe is S/N 5396 and does not have the label on the tail stock.   Believe it was made at the tail end of the war or just after.

Original thought the lathe was an Atlas since there is no markings on the lathe indicating who manufactured the lathe.
All the paper work I have referred to Atlas and the owners/parts manual is for a Atlas 4800 model.

Nice thing with my lathe had the original Clausing enclosed cabinet.   Here are a few pics. 

Enjoy your new machine,  Bob G.


----------



## Learning Curve (May 18, 2017)

Am going to sell this Clausing... Too much lathe for me, I am learning quickly as a scale model maker I really would be better suited with a good jewelers lathe with the right cutting tools and attachments.  I just will never really use this for the many things this big lathe can make...  Here's the photo Model 111 Serial # 1-9355
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 The guy at Clausing told me where this was sold and to whom back in 1949.... And there are still some parts for this at the factory.  Anyone wants a very clean really nice LARGE lathe let me know it's on wheels right on the ground floor where you can back a pick up right up to it.


----------



## Fortis64 (Jun 11, 2017)

Interesting thread ,I have a Fortis lathe which is a clausing 100 4800 clone .

Sean


----------

